# Duck Boat for sale!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Its officially up for sale! If a member buys it from me, I'll trow in a mallard shoot next season.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=39573913&cat=225&lpid=1&sea


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw that this morning. That's not a bad price for a big motor and a nicer quality boat. Too bad my tax return already came and went.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got 1 word for you "LOAN" take out a $5,500 loan and you'd pay under $100 a month


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

goosefreak said:


> I got 1 word for you "LOAN" take out a $5,500 loan and you'd pay under $100 a month


Hmmmmmm


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

That's tempting.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SCtransplant said:


> That's tempting.


84 month loan at 5.4% on a $6000 loan is $90 a month. I'm sure most you guys on here could pay a loan off sooner than that.

just sayin.. It's a pretty sweet ride


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> 84 month loan at 5.4% on a $6000 loan is $90 a month. I'm sure most you guys on here could pay a loan off sooner than that.
> 
> just sayin.. It's a pretty sweet ride


It would almost be worth it for the Mallard shoot alone...

I hope you find a good buyer. If circumstances allowed, I would be giving this boat a very close look. Unfortunately, though, I'll be in the hamster wheel of higher education for a while longer.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

This is incredibly tempting. I need to convince the wife that we need it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> This is incredibly tempting. I need to convince the wife that we need it.


Well.............get on it! what are you waiting for??

I have a feeling this boat won't be in my possession much longer


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SidVicious said:


> This is incredibly tempting. I need to convince the wife that we need it.


Explain to her that it's for the children, nieces, and nephews and what not. They'll want to go hunting and fishing and a safe boat is a must. That's why there's a 1436 jon parked in my driveway.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's a great idea! She is getting into duck hunting as well, so I can swing it like I'm getting it for her benefit.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If I weren't moving in three weeks I would have already snapped this up


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SidVicious said:


> That's a great idea! She is getting into duck hunting as well, so I can swing it like I'm getting it for her benefit.


You could even name the boat after her like Forrest Gump did his shrimp boats.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

BUY ME......


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Quack Quack!...............kill'em!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Let me check my bank account....

I can offer you up to $1358.73 if you're desperate. But that's only if I don't draw my Nevada and/or Montana sheep tags (and with 0 points on both, I have to be getting close).

By the end of summer, that offer might approach something reasonable if I put in enough overtime. I'm sure I'm not the only one wishing I had that boat, but at this point, I may as well let you store it for a few more months. :mrgreen:

Good luck selling it. Come September, I'm sure there will be a lot of folks in the market for a nice ride.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GF, I am really surprised you haven't sold this boat yet. 1 year old boat, motor and trailer for $5G is a deal. Heck at this point hang on to it until August and sell it for $6G.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> GF, I am really surprised you haven't sold this boat yet. 1 year old boat, motor and trailer for $5G is a deal. Heck at this point hang on to it until August and sell it for $6G.


I'm kinda surprised too! If I haven't sold this by the end of summer, I might just keep it and have 2 boats. I could put it to good use and I really don't want to sell it but, logically I need to sell the boat to make way for my new one.

SO, yes guys its for sale, and YES its $5,500 obo.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I bet it'll be gone mid September if you still have it then.


----------



## NewState (Sep 29, 2015)

Do you have any footage of running the boat?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

NewState said:


> Do you have any footage of running the boat?


I posted a hunting video on youtube at the end of the video I film a little bit of the boat ride. type in "utah duck hunting 2015 (greenheads)" just like that. its posted under my wife's name Carl. I also have a demo video on my FB page


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NewState said:


> Do you have any footage of running the boat?


I can tell you we went from the very end of Turpin to the parking lot in 17 minutes. 2 guys, decoys, gear and 14 mallards.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I can tell you we went from the very end of Turpin to the parking lot in 17 minutes. 2 guys, decoys, gear and 14 mallards.


I thought it was 15 minutes? either way 15 or 17 minutes thats pretty good..

for all those: duck boats perform better in shallow water then they do in deep water. thats the way those flat bottoms and mud motors are designed to run. When I run the Turpen by myself with gear I'v gone as fast at 23mph with an average of 21. the same load in a lake like utah lake where the water is deeper, I drop down to about 19mph average.

Either way. 2 guys and a bag of decoys in our utah WMA's and you'll jump around between 17 and 19.

the best I ran was in 18" of water through a moss bed doing 23mph (me with decoys)


----------

